# Epic Baffin Trip with Brett Sweeny



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well to start we had some awesome weather, and CAPT Brett put us on em. We caught over 200 trout in two day's. Over 15 5's, like 10 6's and 5 7's. A 7.5 (pic) 3 over 8 (pic) if you want an awesome guide that works his butt of give him a call.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Pics*

Pics again


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

*other one*

Another


----------

